# [fake] House Republicans vote yes on religion bill



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

yoink


----------



## Jayro (Jul 1, 2021)

Eew, fuck that shit. That shouldn't have even gotten to the house floor. How embarrassing. 

If you crave religion in school so badly, send your kid to a private school.

*SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE! *


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 1, 2021)

something something separation of church and state

public schools are funded by the state...hmm...


----------



## Jayro (Jul 1, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> something something separation of church and state
> 
> public schools are funded by the state...hmm...


*funded by the state's tax payers


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for the link to the news article to check if it is actually what they say  and using CNN fake news


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Thanks for the link to the news article and using CNN fake news


Here's the link since you can't research


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Literally look up the bill if you want buddy


Link to the article


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Link to the article


Edited my original response with the article, but here you go.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Edited my original response with the article, but here you go.


Well since you won't link a source i will say this is fake


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Well since you won't link a source i will say this is fake


It's real and you just got owned nerd


----------



## Jayro (Jul 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Edited my original response with the article, but here you go.


My respect for you has just shot through the roof.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> It's real and you just got owned nerd


Im not clicking your malware link post the actual link


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Im not clicking your malware link post the actual link


Oh you think I'm smart enough to know how to link you malware? I may be malicious, but I would not do that.







Will this updated image make it more believable for you?


----------



## tabzer (Jul 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> HR 369 is a seemingly innocuous new bill that Republicans are trying to pass that covers many issues related to health insurance. Hidden within this bill however, is a clause that will make teaching religion in schools legal again.
> 
> This is a terrible thing that should not be allowed. It is being used by Republicans to indoctrinate our schoolchildren with religious conservative worldviews. While Conservatives are complaining about "Critical Race Theory", this bill is being passed under our noses. This is absurd, and an affront to our alleged "democracy".
> 
> ...




Link to the source please.


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Link to the source please.


 no


----------



## tabzer (Jul 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> no


Fine.  As far as I know HRC 369 prevents government funds going to planned parenthood.


----------



## Windaga (Jul 1, 2021)

I've actually been asked (multiple times by multiple parties) if my school (and by extension, myself and my colleagues) would mind teaching religion to our children. I can't speak on behalf of my colleagues, but I've personally never had an issue with the topic of "religion" in and of itself. I think religions are fascinating cultural milestones in human history. 

Of course, whenever I mention teaching about religions outside of Christianity, the discussions quickly fall apart...


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Fine.  As far as I know HRC 369 prevents government funds going to planned parenthood.


It does that too actually


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

If OP wont give us a source i think this topic should be lock


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> If OP wont give us a source i think this topic should be lock


No plz


----------



## Jayro (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> If OP wont give us a source i think this topic should be lock


It's not the OP's job to do your homework. You have Google. Find shit yourself.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 1, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's not the OP's job to do your homework. You have Google. Find shit yourself.



Clare Foran has either deleted all history of the article or had never written it.  Claiming that she has written something she has not is an act of libel.


----------



## Windaga (Jul 1, 2021)

> While Conservatives are complaining about "Critical Race Theory", this bill is being passed under our noses. This is absurd, and an affront to our alleged "democracy".



I completely missed this while reading through your post the first time, apologies! CRT is a super hot topic amongst our teaching circle right now. I don't....really understand why? I've had people on both sides of the fence explain the "conflict" to me, and it always devolves into migraine inducing arguments.

I looked into it myself (not CRT - that's a given - but the arguments as to why it should or shouldn't be taught), and it seems like a no-brainer to me? We are (supposed) to "teach" on facts and the conversations that arise from them. We can talk about the "facts" about CRT (many of which are kind of horrifying to be honest) without the need to involve "parties" - just like with any other topic.

At least, we're supposed to be able to do that. Two of my colleagues from another district got into a fist fight over whether or not the January 6th movement on the Capitol was an "insurrection" or not. Wasn't pretty.

Just like with religion, I've no issues with teaching CRT. But I try to be as impartial as possible, and I do realize that it's a lot to ask of someone. I doubt that many of my colleagues could teach on religion or CRT without personal feelings or opinions getting involved. But is leaving those topics out of education better than teaching them?

I'm genuinely interested in what others think about that.

edit
For clarification, I rarely "take sides" in the topics that we discuss teaching. If we're talking about teaching religion, for example, I'd insist we teach on multiple religions, and not that one is right or wrong, but from the anthropological point of view. Which I've stated continually to my district....which is why I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Clare Foran has either deleted all history of the article or had never written it.  Claiming that she has written something she has not is an act of libel.


She's being censored by the conservative media elites


----------



## nemwolf (Jul 1, 2021)

republicans are always disgusting


----------



## Costello (Jul 1, 2021)

I have edited the title ... please keep it together

https://gbatemp.net/threads/announcement-concerning-thread-titles.589800/


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 1, 2021)

No thanks, keep archaic values out of modern day teaching.

Maybe propose a bill that teaches kids practical things they'll need to know about the real world after they graduate.


----------



## tatripp (Jul 1, 2021)

nemwolf said:


> republicans are always disgusting


Your profile pic is a furry.


----------



## nemwolf (Jul 1, 2021)

tatripp said:


> Your profile pic is a furry.


That has nothing to do with what I was saying but okay, I'm ignoring your profile now.


----------



## Friendsxix (Jul 1, 2021)

This seems to be a fake article? It's dated June 30th, 2021, which means it would be from this current Congress. However, HR 369 is not at all what is being purported in the unsourced article.

Furthermore, the last action involving HR 369 was on February 4th, 2021, and HR 369's sponsors are all Democrats.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 1, 2021)

Original article: https://edition.cnn.com/2021/06/30/politics/republicans-january-6-select-committee-vote/index.html


----------



## Seliph (Jul 1, 2021)

Costello said:


> I have edited the title ... please keep it together
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/announcement-concerning-thread-titles.589800/


I must confess, this is a fake post. I wanted to see if I could start a legit discussion over something I totally made up but clearly it wasn't convincing enough lol.

Feel free to lock this thread or delete it or whatever


----------



## nemwolf (Jul 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> I must confess, this is a fake post. I wanted to see if I could start a legit discussion over something I totally made up but clearly it wasn't convincing enough lol.
> 
> Feel free to lock this thread or delete it or whatever


lol


----------

